# Añadir receptor de 433mhz a portero automático



## UsuariAlbert (Ene 27, 2019)

Hola. Espero haber puesto esto en el apartado correcto.

Mi idea es abrir la puerta automática de casa con un mando a distancia que activa un receptor debidamente conectado, dentro del telefonillo del portero automático. 

Ya he conseguido el voltaje adecuado para el receptor de 433mhz pinchando dentro del telefonillo. 

Ahora me falta connectar el cable que deberia activar el pulsador y así abrir la puerta a distancia. 

El telefonillo es un model básico de Golmar. Tiene la típica palanquita metálica que al pulsarla da contacto a un pincho que sale de la placa. En ese punto se cierra el circuito y la puerta se abre. Lo normal vaya!

Mirando los voltajes con el tester, pincho sobre la palanquita y observo 8v. Pincho sobre el pin y tambien veo 8v. Esto es lo que me suena raro. Será que desconozco los intringulis de este aparato, pero... No tendria que obtener 0v en uno de los dos (palanca o pin) estando el circuito abierto (sin pulsar)?

La idea es conectar la salida del receptor inalambrico al pin o a la palanca para abrir la puerta. 

Alguna idea?

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2019)

Depende como funciona el circuito original, haría falta el esquema de dicho teléfono, lo  tienes?


----------



## UsuariAlbert (Ene 27, 2019)

Puede servir este detalle de conexiones?
Golmar T900 

P1             Lock
5               Speech Out (Mic)
3               Common
10             Speech In (Speaker)
0              Call (tone)


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2019)

Un esquema es lo que hace falta


----------



## UsuariAlbert (Ene 28, 2019)

Pues no encuentro esquema para este modelo...

Si alguien tiene idea de mi principal duda:

Porqué los 2 bornes del botón de apertura de la puerta automática tienen 8v con el circuito abierto. 

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 28, 2019)

Si tu teléfono estuviera en mi mesa y pudiera examinarlo te podría responder, si te digo algo estaría intentando adivinar y no soy adivino.
tampoco se como es el switch que tu dices ni como esta conectado, pon un a foto de la placa por ambos lados para tener referencias.
El que tenga tensión igual en las dos patas que importancia tiene sis funciona?


----------



## UsuariAlbert (Ene 28, 2019)

Haré foto y la colgaré.

Aun no he probado si funciona la apertura con mando. Me da miedo que se estropee alguna cosa por el tema del voltaje en las dos patas y que el receptor le meta otros 8 voltios que puedan dañar algo. 

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 28, 2019)

En forma normal funcionaba correctamente? si es así no debería haber problemas.
Una vez que veamos la placa y teniendo todo más claro podremos brindarte una ayuda más concreta


----------



## Gasparv (Ene 28, 2019)

Algunos GOLMAR usan AC para la cerradura, suelen ser 24V AC. La solución más simple es usar un pequeño relé activado por el receptor 433. Así evitas cuestiones de masas y tensiones alternas. 
G.


----------



## UsuariAlbert (Feb 14, 2019)

Gasparv dijo:


> Algunos GOLMAR usan AC para la cerradura, suelen ser 24V AC. La solución más simple es usar un pequeño relé activado por el receptor 433. Así evitas cuestiones de masas y tensiones alternas.
> G.


Podrias indicarme como conectar ese relé? Estaria entre el receptor 433 y la conexión al botón de apertura? 

Gracias!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2019)

Para hacer cualquier conección primero habria que ver como es tu teléfono si no quieres estropear nada


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola
Bastaría hacer puente entre dos hilos, en cualquier punto de la red. Ahora no puedo darte más detalles. Dime el modelo de teléfonos que usas, o de la placa de los botones. 
Gaspar


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 14, 2019)

Este es el esquema clásico a 4 hilos + llamada. 
Para abrir la cerradura une los puntos P1 y 3 en el telefonillo o bien P y - en la placa botonera.


----------



## UsuariAlbert (Feb 15, 2019)

Así que un puente directo entre 3 y P1 accionaría la apertura de la puerta. Con eso creo que me vale. Pondré el relé entre esos dos y que el relé lo accione el receptor 433. Gracias!!


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 15, 2019)

Así es. De hecho, hay esquema GOLMAR para ese pulsador auxiliar que usan las visitas para abrir la puerta en el caso de verjas de hierro sin picaporte. 
G.


----------

